# Sniper Training



## sneakypete (Jun 30, 2008)

Can any Police Snipers recomend a good Sniper School, Training class that teaches Police Officers with little or no skills to become proficient marksman (snipers). I looked at Sigarms, Crosshairs and Blackwater USA. I was wondering if there were any others in the Mass. or New England area. Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Center of Mass

Center Mass, Inc., committed to rifle-craft snice 1996.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

DAMN IT!!! 

I read the title and thought this was about Snipe training people in the, "Art of Segway Driving!"


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> May I ask why a BC student needs sniper training?


Airsoft!!!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nuke_TRT said:


>


heyyyyyyyyyyyy that looks familiar! lol


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Its very easy to become a police sniper. 
1. join Marine corp
2.go to Marine sniper school
3 join police dept
4. tell Chief how great you are

....shouldnt take the average cj student more then 4-5 weeks tops


----------



## sneakypete (Jun 30, 2008)

LawMan3,

I do not know why a BC student would need Sniper Training. BC students can take you out with a pen, pencil or computer. If all else fails, they can file a complaint against any officers for any reason at all.


----------



## sneakypete (Jun 30, 2008)

Nuke TRT,

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## sneakypete (Jun 30, 2008)

LawMan3,

I am glad I could make you laugh. Now go back and read my question. I am not a tough guy actually I am a pretty nice guy, just looking for some advice from brother Police Officers.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> LawMan3,
> 
> I am glad I could make you laugh. Now go back and read my question. I am not a tough guy actually I am a pretty nice guy, just looking for some advice from brother Police Officers.


 The replies mightve gone a little different if you mentioned you were LE.We get ALOT of wannabes asking similar questions.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Just finished basic LE/Military sniper course at Blackwater and the training and facilities were outstanding. Former special ops and SWAT instructors, and the ranges were incredible, with a few shooting courses I really can't talk about . Be advised that to take the course you need proof of US citizenship and law enforcement or military credentials, *the class is strictly for military or police only*! Blackwater does perform a background check on you, including contacting your agency, to make sure you are on the level. Whackers need not apply!


----------



## sneakypete (Jun 30, 2008)

LawMan3,


Yes, I am a Police Officer, I thought I implied that when I asked if any Police Snipers could reccomend Sniper Training for Police Officers with little or no experience. I did not think any Sniper Schools will let any college students in. If I was not clear I apologize.

I was wondering what I said made you think I was a student.


----------



## sneakypete (Jun 30, 2008)

Lawman3,

I am a Police Officer and former Recon Marine. I recently completed training in Executive Protection and I like to do things (training) that enable me to become a better Police Officer. I hope all is cleared up.

Thank you for making me feel welcome.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Thank you for making me feel welcome.


Don't be such a crybaby...if you are a real cop, you sure are thin-skinned about things. How do you handle heckling in the locker room?

Picture it this way: some guy I've never met before in my life walks up to me on the street while I'm working and asks me where he can receive sniper training. Should I be a little suspicious or should I give him directions to the local gun store?


----------



## sneakypete (Jun 30, 2008)

Killjoy.

Point well taken.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

--------> Not a sniper. No training in that department here...however, I have shot an M1 before and it was as if I was meant too the way I was hitting targets.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

OH, i thought this thread was about "who wants to be like Sniper" My bad...


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

sneakypete said:


> Lawman3,
> 
> I am a Police Officer and former Recon Marine. I recently completed training in Executive Protection and I like to do things (training) that enable me to become a better Police Officer. I hope all is cleared up.
> 
> Thank you for making me feel welcome.


Time out....a RECONAISSANCE Marine that doesn't know where to get sniper training??


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

HAHAHA. You know me so well MTC! 



mtc said:


> That's L4G for ya, she can talk you off a ledge, or shoot you down from it.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Time out....a RECONAISSANCE Marine that doesn't know where to get sniper training??


Not to defend the guy, but two of the guys in my class were marines...its not like they offer scout-sniper school to everyone in the Marine Corps.


----------

